# USG offset 14!!!!!!



## TYLERV17 (11 mo ago)

If anyone has an USG offset 14 they are willing to sell please contact at [email protected] please I can't find this knife anywhere, I know they stopped making them, but it doesn't stop me from wanting one


----------

